# First of my Stupid Questions...



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not a coach but it sounds like your draw length may be too long. If that is correct, does your bow have a string stop on it. Had to put one on my daughters bow to correct the same thing for her.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*okay*

post a couple pics, both at full draw, one a side view and one of your hand on the bow


----------



## Teufel_Hunden (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks.
I'll have my wife take some pictures tomorrow.
I shot again today and I didn't hit my forearm after adjusting my grip a bit.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*no stupid questions*

if you draw lenght is right

open your left hand and look at it ...between your thumb and index finger you will see a curved line...( it comes down and curves to your wrist) that where you put the grip of your bow...and try to shoot with your hand open.. you know no death grip ....good luck


----------

